
Chernobyl disaster: Giant shield begins move towards reactor - EwanToo
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-37978482
======
WizzleKake
4chan's hr board sometimes has high-resolution photos of this project.

------
belovedeagle
Fake news warning: article repeats a bullshit claim from Greenpeace that 90k
people died as a result of this accident. The real number is less than 50.
But, naturally, there will be no outrage since Greenpeace is left-wing.

------
qb45
Clickbait warning: anybody interested in the new disaster caused by "shield
movement towards the reactor" will be disappointed.

